# They’re Adding A CABIN, You Guys!



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2018)

I?m super excited about this.  I have so much furniture that I don?t know what to do with and the cabin is the perfect place to use it.  Not to mention you can invite villagers there too, apparently.  Nintendo seriously rocks right now.


----------



## Urchinia (Nov 18, 2018)

This made me stupidly happy. I soooo miss the house decorating that was part of Wild World. I hope it is a similar set up with additional rooms, etc. 

Nintendo is going above and beyond. I love that they are listening to what we want &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## koopasta (Nov 18, 2018)

This is amazing! I just hope that doing simple actions don't require LTs.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm really happy about this! The camper van is so tiny and it's hard to do interior design in there. 

I kinda wish it wasn't on a separate map from the campsite, though. It'd be so cute if there was a side path on the right side of the campsite that led to the cabin. ;o;


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 18, 2018)

i am looking foward to it. my caravan is tiny and it will be nice to decorate somewhere else.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 18, 2018)

This is a nice update. 
Some other great things that they're going is you can have up to four NPCs at your campsite at a time and some UI updates to the friends list, such as seeing peoples' level.
There may be more but I haven't seen the entire patch notes.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 19, 2018)

I love it! This really makes me wish I had Brewster, I hope they bring him and his event items back, they'll fit in the cabin perfectly!


----------



## biker (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm more interested about the sharing pictures, hehehe


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 19, 2018)

I like this. It gives me a reason to level up my villagers that are level 20.

I could level them up the old fashioned way, but it’s a time waster.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 19, 2018)

This sounds cool. The camper is too small for me to bother decorating much and my campsite is currently flooded with Halloween items. Now I might be able to use some of my furniture for something besides inviting villagers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Can't wait to fill my cabin with sheep and fruit furniture lol


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2018)

wait... what?

WHY WASN'T I NOTIFIED???????????????

now i can use my camper as a display room instead of a house


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 24, 2018)

I am SO HYPED for the cabin, but I do agree that I wish it would be an extension to the regular campsite instead of its own map area. Or at least add a little side road that you can walk down to get to it like you do the garden.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 24, 2018)

LillyofVadness said:


> I am SO HYPED for the cabin, but I do agree that I wish it would be an extension to the regular campsite instead of its own map area. Or at least add a little side road that you can walk down to get to it like you do the garden.



Completely agree with you and the rest about the cabin being an extension to the campsite. There?s that plain covering of cedars on the right side of the camp, which could easily be used as another zone (just like the garden area).


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Nov 27, 2018)

I agree I'd like a little side path, but who knows! We'll see tomorrow morning I'm guessing!! After the " maintenance" &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;"


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

this might actually be enough to get me to start playing again. cabins are such a cute concept!


----------



## Dracule (Nov 27, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> this might actually be enough to get me to start playing again. cabins are such a cute concept!



Do it! At least to see what the cabin is like, haha. ;>


----------



## Laureline (Nov 27, 2018)

A cute little cabin in the woods is all I ask for.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

does anyone know if the cabin will be/is difficult to unlock? i don't mind doing a bit of grinding for it but if it'll take forever then it might not be worth it imo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 27, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> does anyone know if the cabin will be/is difficult to unlock? i don't mind doing a bit of grinding for it but if it'll take forever then it might not be worth it imo



The announcement said you had to be level 15 to unlock it.


----------

